# A few friends fishin...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

These are some of my fishin friends...

My son Joe 
1st 12lb Trophy 









Brandon
1st Cat...10lbs









Josh
16lbs









Sara
!st Cat 5lbs









Brian
15lbs, 1/2 tail missing and it was very fresh...


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i saw that picture of the 16lber at gander i think on the wall?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

yes he hung it up there.. I seen it last night when I went to get decoy suckers.


----------

